# It is Raining Outside and Pouring Inside



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

So of you may have read that we are having trouble with our Frankia leaking rain into the lockers on the passenger side.

I have driven on some ramps in order to drain the rain down the other side.

Just gone in the motorhome and all the seats and floor behind the driver are soaked wet through.

Seems the Heki thing is leaking water.

So will have to drop it off the ramps so we have just one leak.

Pi55sed off 
TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What rotten luck what with you reversing incident too.

At least you know what requires repairing.

Dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Trev, the roof light will be easy to seal. Have you adjusted your locker doors, bend the little lever catch ones and pack the keepers out on the others using washers. I have just been doing that on mine, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*doors*



erneboy said:


> Trev, the roof light will be easy to seal. Have you adjusted your locker doors, bend the little lever catch ones and pack the keepers out on the others using washers. I have just been doing that on mine, Alan.


Thanks Alan,

The van has been with the supplying dealer for 9 weeks, they said the locker leaks were fixed.

From what I can see....

The rain pours down the nearside of the van and is leaking in through the window, then overflowing into the double floor locker below and then on into the services locker behind it.

What do you suggest I seal it with?

Annoyed. I am having the driveway widened at the house so having to move the heat pump outdoor unit. As well as having a bike rack to fit, one of our Daughters gets married in two weeks and we go away to France 2 days after. All this in addition to running a business, why can people not just get things right?. The inside of the motorhome is sopping. Thunderstroms for 2 hours.

Thanks again for the replies. I assume I will have to remove the heki and seitz units and re-seal them?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*seal*

Anyone suggest the correct sealant, please?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would use Sikaflex in an appropriate colour, get some solvent too, it allows you to do a really neat job. I too had leaky windows, sealed without removing. I had a leaky roof vent on a previous van, I just sealed it without removing it and all was fine. 

I spent yesterday adjusting the catches on my locker doors as I suspect they were leaking. Afterwards I cleaned all round them thoroughly. It seems to me that if the edges get dirty again that can only be down to water washing the dirt in there. As the hinged end cannot be adjusted I was wondering about using a bead of clear silicone on the door, in the right angle of the overlap, to connect with the rubber when in the closed position thus improving the seal.

Trev, I know you know about the heating systems. My hot tank has burst so I have bypassed it by joining the cold in and hot out together and by joining the heat exchanger pipes together. I lost quite a bit of liquid from the heat exchanger when doing that. I assume that this is from the central heating and will not effect engine cooling (I think my heating and hot water are linked to the engine). Any thoughts on that? I need to drive on Monday to pick up a new Elgena boiler/hot tank and don't want to boil the engine.

Did you get your access problem sorted, widening the driveway?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is it possible to fix a tarpaulin- one of the light plastic type- over the offending rooflight until you can do a permanent fix ?

G


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Use Evostick waterproof tape around the roof light. It will seal it with out having to remove it. Get it from BBQ 7.99 75mm x 4m. Sticks like S88t to a blanket instant seal. Bit messy to apply but has a 10 year warrenty against leaks.

I think the locker on my van leaks around the infill in the centre of the door I am going to try CaptaiTolley's creeping crack cure.

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Trev, while I am asking questions. Do you know where the drain valve for the heating is. I couldn't find it and ended up draining it from the disconnected pipe into a small bowl, there must be a valve, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heating and Access*



erneboy said:


> Trev, while I am asking questions. Do you know where the drain valve for the heating is. I couldn't find it and ended up draining it from the disconnected pipe into a small bowl, there must be a valve, Alan.


Hello Alan,

The access situation has, well lets say improved. I need to update the post at some point before the post goes to thin air.

As for heating. On our motorhome we have a yellow valve just below the Alde boiler in the boiler locker. This simply drains the fresh water from the hot water tank in the boiler.

Not sure about your system. But we also have a valve in one of the offside lockers behind the rear seating where you can drain the system. However, it does not drain fully, just a quick spurt.

Does this help?

Thanks to everyone for the replies.

Will let you know how I go on with the leaks and the access over the coming few days.

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I noticed when having the lounge seats up that I could see daylight through the locker seals. Further inspection revealed that the hinges were adjustable but were done badly from time of build. Three previous owners failed to notice :roll: Sorted the whole van now myself, poor things endured 6 yrs of neglect 8O


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I was worried about using sika as it is more a powerful adhesive sealer!>?


----------



## freechild (May 7, 2010)

*leaking roof*

we had a leaking roof last winter 2010, and wait for it windows too !
one the kitchen, two the side lounge by the table and three the side window over the seat

All repaired during the 2010 season , motorhome on the drive owing to bad weather at the moment , check the windows and roof on a regular basis

I will keep you all posted if more leaks appear


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

I am beginning to lose faith in the Frankia Brand.

Not sure if I would buy again.

Still Ironing out a lot of issues. The garage froze up on a recent trip to the Continent at fairly moderate sub zero range of temperatures, despite having heating on (2kW Electric + over 3.3kW Gas).

Seems I may have to either fit an additional blown air heater to work with the existing ALDE system.

In the meantime, I am considering fitting one of these These in the Alde Circuit.

Just checking the spec and materials.

In the meantime, been looking at Concorde and Carthago Motorhomes.

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

teemyob said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I am beginning to lose faith in the Frankia Brand.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your problems Trev.

I too have looked at Concorde and Cathargo but decided to stay with our Merc hymer for now as we are both finishing work in April, the house is rented out on 28th Jan and we are off.

I have been recently looking at a N&B Clou as well on mobile.de but have decided to wait as we have had no problems at all with ours, touch wood, just hope the 6.99 metres is long enough for us.

When time does come to change i want something of quality that has less chance of leaking etc, although you dont half have to pay for it.

ps, thanks for all the help via winter tyres, these conti vancowinter2 are brilliant, feels like a different MH, so sure footed in this weather, cant wait to try out on a muddy CL 

Paul.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*leak*

Tm, have you seen this stuff http://www.purplemarine.com/Product.aspx?ProductCode=350193
now as I recall its water based and will get in and seal the smallest of cracks/leaks?
Chris


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Leaking Heki*

HI Trev,

My Heki was leaking and fitting instructions state only non-setting sealant to be used.

I got some from my local Approved Caravan/Motorhome workshop on a large roll and returned what I didn't use - no cost at all.

I removed the Heki completely, gave it a good clean whilst it was off and the area it sits on, replaced it and job's a good un.
Affix the sealant to the roof and not the bottom of the Heki as I did initially. Trying to lift it up through the opening whilst balanced on a stepladder not to be recommended. It's real sticky stuff. Better if you remove the wind-up window section and replace on completion.

Mine has fluorescent lamps both sides so there is wiring there as well.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: leak*



Codfinger said:


> Tm, have you seen this stuff http://www.purplemarine.com/Product.aspx?ProductCode=350193
> now as I recall its water based and will get in and seal the smallest of cracks/leaks?
> Chris


Thanks Chris,

I have some somewhere!

Might do as a temp fix


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Leaking Heki*



exmusso said:


> HI Trev,
> 
> My Heki was leaking and fitting instructions state only non-setting sealant to be used.
> 
> ...


Seems we have the same Heki then!

Will look on ebay for some mastic.

Thanks Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

coppo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info.
> ...


Hello Paul,

Thanks for the reply.

Everything will be right with it, one day. Just annoyed that I have had to remedy all the faults. Good thing is the chassis runs a dream.

Glad you like the winters, bet your glad your not looking to buy them now?.

TM


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Trev

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/view_product.asp?productID=126&catID=45&subcatID= is what I used to fit skylights and windows etc and it works like a dream. We used it last jan and feb in freezing temperatures. The trick was to heat the van up with a hair dryer / hot gun but be careful not to damage th paitwork.

That little heater looks superb. Wondering if I could put it into the hot water pipe from the truma?

stew


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*window leaking*

 hi teemyob please don't use sika you will never get it out again if you if you need to like EXMUSSOsaid use a non setting sealant from caravan shops can't remember the name but will p.m you tomorrow if you what .my other van had the same problem and in the top corner there was a lack of sealant and the rain was coming in there heated the window with hair-dryer to soften the adhesive to get the window out all the best. jud


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: window leaking*



jud said:


> hi teemyob please don't use sika you will never get it out again if you if you need to like EXMUSSOsaid use a non setting sealant from caravan shops can't remember the name but will p.m you tomorrow if you what .my other van had the same problem and in the top corner there was a lack of sealant and the rain was coming in there heated the window with hair-dryer to soften the adhesive to get the window out all the best. jud


Is this what you are thinking of?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*truma*



artona said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/view_product.asp?productID=126&catID=45&subcatID= is what I used to fit skylights and windows etc and it works like a dream. We used it last jan and feb in freezing temperatures. The trick was to heat the van up with a hair dryer / hot gun but be careful not to damage th paitwork.
> 
> ...


The Manufacturer has these heaters in-stock but is awaiting fabrication of the fixing bracket.

Seems/looks powerful at 2.2kW.

Very easy to install in the Circuit of ALDE Systems, not sure about Truma.

What type of Truma are you thinking of?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: truma*



teemyob said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Trev
> ...


No go for the Micro heater.

The Matrix is made with copper. According to ALDE

"Please remember aluminium and copper plumbing must not be combined on the same heating circuit."

Might have to consider one of these

or a ALDE Convector somewhere in the Garage.

ALDE's under floor retro fit heating is no good as I cannot access under the floor.

TM


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: window leaking*



teemyob said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > hi teemyob please don't use sika you will never get it out again if you if you need to like EXMUSSOsaid use a non setting sealant from caravan shops can't remember the name but will p.m you tomorrow if you what .my other van had the same problem and in the top corner there was a lack of sealant and the rain was coming in there heated the window with hair-dryer to soften the adhesive to get the window out all the best. jud
> ...


hi teemyob :roll: sorry for the delay . yes that's the stuff but in a tube you put in the gun type i got the wife to warm the edge of the window with hair dryer while i pushed on the window from in side when you have put sealant around warm up just before putting back in it's called carafax-caraseal idl 99 .carafax.rotterdam rd. sutton fields ind.estate hull tel 01482-825941 got mine from local caravan dealer all the best jud :wink:


----------

